# Dry Dog Food



## Wanny (Dec 29, 2010)

My dog is going to be 2 years old this coming 30 April
She is a poodle and is currently living in Thailand with me and my family.

Her name is Kratiem

She has been eating dry dog food for approximately a year. The food brand is "Buzz".

Recently, I found worms inside the dry dog food package; it is a lamb formula.

So I decided to change the brand of the dog food, but i don't know which brand would be suitable for her.

So I need some suggestions. It has to be the brand available in Thailand.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Natural Balance - This is a good brand, but I don't know much about it.
Eukanuba - Crap food - hyped up to be WAY more than it actually is. Not worth your money.
Wellness - Out of this list, I'd think Wellness (CORE) would be your best bet.
Timberwolf - Never heard of it.
Innova - This is a good brand, but P&G recently bought them, and there's been a lot of debate about whether or not they'll change the formulas.
Alpo - Beyond crap food.
Royal Canin - Crap food.
Science Diet - Crap food.

HOWEVER, I'm not a kibble expert, so don't take my word for it, but just saying, from my experience on this forum, what *I* think of these foods.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Out of the ones mentioned I for sure would NOT feed:
Anything Science Diet
Royal Canin
Alpo
Eukanuba

The above foods are just about the worst you can feed when it comes to kibble.

I would look into the Wellness (can you get Wellness CORE?) and Innova.

I don't know much about Natural Balance or Timberwolf.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

timbahwolf


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

We feed our GSP (Innova) EVO Turkey & Chicken because it is grainless & has the highest protein level of any dry food out there.

FYI, there has been NO CHANGE in their formula. 

Pax,


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> FYI, there has been NO CHANGE in their formula.





xxshaelxx said:


> Innova - This is a good brand, but P&G recently bought them, and there's been a lot of debate about whether or not they'll change the formulas.


FYI - "they'll" means "they will," not "they have." And I said "whether or not," not "that they will." Please watch yourself when using "FYI," because it can, and will, be taken offensively.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I agree with everything above.

*Innova* and *Wellness Core* are probably the superstars on your list. Wellness Core may be more reliable going forward (see above spat on possible future changes to Innova). Although the formula hasn't changed, some people report that they have seen a difference in their dog. I'm not sure how reliable these reports are.

*Natural Balance* and *Timberwolf* are good foods.

*Wellness Super5Mix* is ok.

But you should *avoid* Eukanuba, Alpo, Royal Canin, and Science Diet.

One final thought - you might want to rotate between a few formulas.


----------



## Ghost Dog (Dec 20, 2010)

*ORIJEN ( REGIONAL RED ) is the best dry dog food there is in my opinion*


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

I voted for Timberwolf as in my opinion its the better one on the list.

I would also agree with GhostDog that Orijen (all formulas actually) and Acana are great choices. I think Orijen sells worldwide so you just may be able to get in where you are.


----------



## sitie (Nov 9, 2010)

Wanny said:


> My dog is going to be 2 years old this coming 30 April
> She is a poodle and is currently living in Thailand with me and my family.
> 
> Her name is Kratiem
> ...


I think "Taste of the wild" is available in Thailand, but this grain free food is kindly pricey there. It should be available at any big pets supplies stores or Thai on-line stores.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

id say wellness or innova out of your list.

as far as natural balance, i think it gets a better reputation than it should, unless one believes potato should be a main staple of a dogs diet. if a dog is confirmed to be severely allergic to a specific protein, then a limited ingredient single protein diet may be useful, but in that case there are better ways to avoid said protein or other ingredients.


----------



## GoodMarley (Apr 23, 2010)

I noticed that Blue Buffalo is absent in this thread. Does no one here recommend Blue Buffalo? Thanks.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

GoodMarley said:


> I noticed that Blue Buffalo is absent in this thread. Does no one here recommend Blue Buffalo? Thanks.


Blue Buffalo isn't one of the listed options this person has where they live.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Wellness, Innova or TWolf. 


The others are pretty laughable.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Ghost Dog said:


> *ORIJEN ( REGIONAL RED ) is the best dry dog food there is in my opinion*


 Absolutely NO DOUBT ABOUT IT, Opps put on the brakes, with the new formulas out I feel the adult formula could be better!! I saw it yesterday at my favorite pet store. Oh and by the way, this store along with many other very good pet stores in my area, have all dropped Naturapet products. What a shame to have this happen to such a "former" great dog food.

Champion Petfoods | Home


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

On you list of brands you have your top choice should be wellness. Of course the core is the best if you can get core where you are. You should also know in feeding a grain free product you always feed less! If you can't get the core and can get the wellness super five brands that are very good products also and they have lamb superfive.

That's a shame when you trust a company and have used it for a long time and it gets a bad rap from bad handling conditions. Now there's a nice complaint letter to that company!


----------



## Wanny (Dec 29, 2010)

What about Proplan? Is it good?

I've also checked out some other brands available in Thailand:

1. Avoderm
2. Nutro Natural Choice
3. Proplan


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Wanny said:


> What about Proplan? Is it good?
> 
> I've also checked out some other brands available in Thailand:
> 
> ...


Avoderm is decent, but not compared to Wellness or Innova (and probably Timberwolf, too).

Nutro is crap.

Proplan is even more crap (Purina).


And I must say...wow...People ACTUALLY voted for Royal Canin and Science Diet? Why do people even join this site if they don't want better nutrition for their CARNIVORES? -.-


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

xxshaelxx said:


> And I must say...wow...People ACTUALLY voted for Royal Canin and Science Diet? Why do people even join this site if they don't want better nutrition for their CARNIVORES? -.-


AGREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Wanny said:


> What about Proplan? Is it good?
> 
> I've also checked out some other brands available in Thailand:
> 
> ...


Avoderm can be a good moderately-priced kibble for many dogs. My DD feeds it to her senior lab mix and is happy with it. IMO, the ingredients and the company ranks above the other two you listed.

Keep in mind though that no matter how good a formula looks on paper, or how highly we regard a specific company, the best food will be what your dog thrives on after eating it for several months: good coat, skin and energy levels, no big problems with eyes, ears or gas, etc.


----------

